# Cliquey forums



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Have any of you ever joined a forum and found it REALLY cliquey and you then think "why did I bother joining?". I have done in the past. There are a few I nip in and out of which are lovely and I always get a great welcome back response from a few members that joined when I did but other forums I nip into and its always the same "crowd" of members that are in their own little "clique".

Has anyone else ever experienced this?


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes this one. Lmao 

The only other forum I'm a member of is practical fish keeping and they seem ok on there.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Tbh, at first, I thought this site was a bit cliquey  Reminded me of something out of school where you had the "popular" kids/members and the "not so cool" members. I don't feel quite the same now, but there are some members who definitely are "the cool kids"  

Another forum I was on was never cliquey, but then turned that way after a particular member joined. I became good online friends with this member, but a "them and us" mentality seemed to form rather quickly, and when that person left, it wasn't the same and I left soon after. 

I've logged in once or twice since, but it's not the same and I can't see me going back again.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Yes this one. Lmao
> 
> The only other forum I'm a member of is practical fish keeping and they seem ok on there.


You're on PFK? I haven't been on there for _years _(and no, it's not the one I was talking about above )


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I think this one used to be very cliquey but I think it's got a lot better over the years.... everyone just scraps with everyone now


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Yup Im on a couple of pregnancy and mums forums and one is quite cliquey, this is the only forum Ive not felt scared to post my actual feelings on x


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Yep I've experienced that on a few forums tbh


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I cant really say this one is, I think its more about who people like to chat to, I will respond to anyone on this forum, Some members I chat to a lot because we share the same similar interests. I've found this forum to be very fair, especially the mods, who dont seem to take anyone's side and I like that.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

xgemma86x said:


> Yep I've experienced that on a few forums tbh


Me too, but I don't usually hang around them for very long. It's not mandatory to stay with any forum if you dont want to or if you find some a bit 'unfriendly' - (was going to say 'catty' but then realised we have a cats forum here and I'd hate for them to think I was getting at them, coz I'm not - them's all lovely people) - so I never feel bothered if I think I've outstayed my welcome. hmy:

The friendliest forum I've been on has been a quit smoking one - I stayed on that a long time after I quit and tried to help others kick the habit - I still pop back from time to time - as do others. :001_tt1:


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Iheartcats said:


> Have any of you ever joined a forum and found it REALLY cliquey and you then think "why did I bother joining?". I have done in the past. There are a few I nip in and out of which are lovely and I always get a great welcome back response from a few members that joined when I did but other forums I nip into and its always the same "crowd" of members that are in their own little "clique".
> 
> Has anyone else ever experienced this?


Tell me about it...yes, I have.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> I cant really say this one is, I think its more about who people like to chat to, I will respond to anyone on this forum, Some members I chat to a lot because we share the same similar interests. I've found this forum to be very fair, especially the mods, who dont seem to take anyone's side and I like that.


No TBF, the mods are fair and friendly here and I don't think anyone could say any different.


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh yes!

I joined GMTV back in the days of old, that was my first forum, it was ok with a few people but some were so cliquey,.... & nasty to new members  
[tbh I have seen that here too on the odd occasion]

That said, I did make a friend for life on that forum. 

GMTV closed down because of some of the rows on there!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I think this one is to a degree.

Well there is a certain clique who if one person of the group disagrees with you, the whole clique will fall down on the poster. 

Some times it actually is quite humorous for adults.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

..well..there were the times....
I was a newbie and my head got nearly bitten off in Dog's....

I am dying to know who the "cool kids are" though....

(do Jeremy Kyle, Judge Judy and Valentine Fairy count too???...)

not that I like to brag..but they befriended me...


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> ..well..there were the times....
> I was a newbie and my head got nearly bitten off in Dog's....
> 
> *I am dying to know who the "cool kids are" though....*
> ...


That would be telling, and could potentially cause rifts, so I'm saying no more  Plus I have nothing against them, so I don't see the point in "naming and shaming".

Suffice it to say, I don't consider myself one of them


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I think this one can be cliquey at times. but for the most part it's fair and friendly, I have seen some members being down right nasty and bullying though, although not for a while now. 


I used to go on forums a lot as a teen and they were such lovely places back then, never at all cliquey and far more grown up/mature than some aimed at older people. 


I did join a general chat forum a few years ago and everything I posted another member would repost and change the words, creating a whole new thread for it  very strange and I quickly left


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Only clingy if you let it :wink: or join the clingy gang  
just be your self  

Only thing i am Clingy with is my Pets :smilewinkgrin::001_tt1:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes. One of the main Wildlife forums, both cliquey, arrogant and condescending. Also the mods threaten you if you disagree with them.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes a certain dog breed that i own forum , them who all show and know each other ans then us "pet" owners


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> I think this one is to a degree.
> 
> Well there is a certain clique who if one person of the group disagrees with you, the whole clique will fall down on the poster.
> 
> Some times it actually is quite humorous for adults.


I find this way of thinking really odd. If it seems like that.. don't you think it's more likely that the supposed "clique" just happen to agree with each other? Seems likely that if you have similar views to someone else then you'll probably agree on a wide range of subjects.

I have no idea who you're talking about though so I could well just be being completely oblivious (it's been known to happen ) but tbh, I don't think this forum is clique-y at all really.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Parts of this forum can have its moments, once those bits are culled things settle down again. We are all here to learn laugh and listen and if you come in late on a Sunday night Mavis and Hilda do the cancan across the cat forums


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

Im only on this one really.
There are a few I go on just to have a nose and see whats happening, but not actually post on, so have never really noticed it.

Tbh im pretty dopy at times, so I don't think id notice anyway lol


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

forums me has used= 

netmums- actually ok.. but you have to be a member for a while to 'fit in' (I use my mums)

mumsnet- disgusting, foul, judgemental and cliquey (again I am not a member :smile5: )

purse forum- v-snobby and cliquey

makeupalley- welcoming and rather nice

towertimes- (rollercoasters) cliquey but ok once you get used to it

yourdog- boring but not that cliquey



I like this forum its not the best but its the best I have ever been on 


oh and home educator forums are dreadfull!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

All forums are cliquey cos if they weren't, the friends' function wouldn't exist. Some members on here defo get lots more attention than others and it's often frustrating to post and get nothing back. 

My only other forum is Horse and Hound which can be quite vicious to new members because of the amount of trolling on there sometimes. There are again, 'cool' members and it took me a while to establish on there but it's about the only grown up horse forum so I'm happy on it, plus it kept me sane whilst off work. The people have been amazing, offering gifts, cards, even a portaloo!!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

LinznMilly said:


> That would be telling, and could potentially cause rifts, so I'm saying no more  Plus I have nothing against them, so I don't see the point in "naming and shaming".
> 
> Suffice it to say, I don't consider myself one of them


well......ya in my clique anyhow...:smilewinkgrin:....and all my friends are or cool..or hot..or at very least have superior sense of humour (after all they did not run away closing the account, but still decorate my very own wall!)

generally many forms are far too rude and nasty for cheekies' tender ears....

now and then friends sent links to some issue on other forums...but or the forum died..or was slow..or..like mumsnet...far too "Boden" for me...

now just waiting till I can aspire to Saga forum..sounds like fun!:001_tt1:


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I think all forums are to a greater or lesser extent. That's just people isn't it? 

I have noticed sometimes on here in debate type threads you might have someone make a valid point but it gets ignored and then someone who is more of a presence makes the exact same point and gets loads of replies/likes/ 'rep for you' type comments which makes me smile because I always think it should really be about what you say rather than who says it but it is the way it goes, on every forum- we all have our friends and support them. 

This is the only forum I actually use- I'm registered to loads but never bother with any of them except for the occasional gander.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Just little old me in my clique


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

I think when I first joined there was a huge clique mainly withing cat chat, but shall we just say that we are no longer allowed to discuss some of the members involved 

I think it's just natural that some people get on well with certain people and some people get more attention than others, that's just the way that humans are. Sometimes you see some people having a lot of jokes with a few specific people, but I think that's more because they know each other well and know that there is no risk of the other person taking offence, whereas it's natural to be more cautious when you don't know someone that well! There will always be cliques but that's not always a bad thing and you can still enjoy the forum without being part of one


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't think this forum's particularly cliquey, I've been on worse, joined one of the parenting ones & it bored me senseless, also another species specific pet forum I'm on is very, very cliquey, but it has very useful advice & I've made a few friends on there, so I check in now & then if I need help with something specific.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm on a few forums and they're not too bad. One forum (I won't name names but it's not this one) is very cliquey... it's a small forum and there's definitely a few popular members who get all the attention. One of the popular members posts random threads every day and everyone comments and sucks up to her. I don't post much on that one because my comments don't get acknowledged.

Another I go on I post a few messages every so often, been on there for over 2 years so I'd say I'm not a newbie at all - but I don't go on there every day.

I go on petforums whenever I can - I really like this forum & would say it's my favourite of the lot I do go on. I don't get involved in some of the arguments that do start on here but I do think that this forum is on the whole friendly.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

this is easily the most cliquey forum i've ever been on. So the answer to your question would be yes.



cinnamontoast said:


> All forums are cliquey cos if they weren't, the friends' function wouldn't exist.


many forums dont have a friends function.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I think this forum has got a lot less cliquey recently, or maybe it still is and I just don't get that involved these days. 

There are certain members on this forum that really are lovely people, and I always make a point of reading their threads and commenting if I can. So maybe it is cliquey and I've not noticed....

I did belong to a breed forum that I thought was lovely but FB took over from that but I do miss it. It had some hairy moments though but again, I didn't know or get too involved with the members so it was easy to rise above some of the traumas!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't think this one is too bad (not that I post on any others!). You'll always get groups forming of like minded people and I am sure we can all pretty much predict who will 'like' which posts. On a personal level I try and contribute to everyones' threads and welcome new members / treat everybody as an equal. But that's just my perspective. Others may see me as a vile person (I know that from some lovely PMs from time to time ) or member of a clique which is a shame; I come on here to chat to people who have the same interests as me. Sometimes I violently disagree with one person on one thread and think they have the best viewpoint ever on another - this place is fluid and ever - changing. Or so I thought!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't find this one particularly cliquey to be honest, I've been on far worse. There are definitely people I tend to agree with a lot and people I tend to disagree with a lot but it's not intentional, just some people have the same views on a lot of things as me and others don't.


----------



## Spirited (May 20, 2013)

I guess it all depends on your perspective and/or level of caring.

Those in cliques see it as having some close friends.
Those not in particular cliques see the forum as cliquey as all get out.

Then there are those of us that are just here to read, respond, interact and have fun and couldn't care less about being in cliques or not. :wink:


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

porps said:


> this is easily the most cliquey forum i've ever been on. So the answer to your question would be yes.
> 
> many forums dont have a friends function.


This is the only forum I have been on that has a friends function. I'm not sure what to do with it to be honest.

I find this quite a friendly forum people like a post just because the agree with its content not because of who posted it.

I have noticed certain groups all jump on the same threads but I think that's more because they think alike.

I'm a member of another forum that does have a clique, you can make an informative post and people ignore it, the next day someone else repeats your post and its all wow how helpful. I got fed up of going on TBH.

At least here the discussion is lively.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I joined a bird forum and talk about cliquey they spoke to you like you were an idiot,one said about me "that bloody woman gets on my nerves":001_tt1:
I dont find PF cliquey I just think at times some people take forum life to serious,there will always be stronger characters and people that stick together,I have been glad sometimes when they've come to my rescue:wink:


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

porps said:


> this is easily the most cliquey forum i've ever been on. So the answer to your question would.


Couldn't agree more tbh


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm not sure I know what most people mean when they talk about cliques - like-minded people are likely to become friends, that's part of life to me.

At the weekend I went to our local pub. The people who we got talking to have mostly lived in this village all their lives. Not only have they known each other for years, but they are connected by generations. Did I feel welcome? Yes, very much so.
On the other hand, if I'd focused on the fact that they are connected in ways I am not, by history and by a language I don't speak more than a few words of, it would have shown in my attitude, and created a self-fulfilling prophecy of "not belonging" to the "clique". And if I allowed myself to resent their connections to the extent of trying to deliberately provoke, I really would have felt the cold shoulder, rightly so.
To me it seems odd to resent the fact that people have known each other longer than you have


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh, it's not too bad. It is natural that some gravitate towards others who have the same outlook and interests, I suppose. If they didn't there would be no such thing as a political party or sports club or ... and now I am going to invoke Godwin's Law just for the hell of it..... Nazism! 


(BTW I am not suggesting anyone here is a nazi)


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Spirited said:


> I guess it all depends on your perspective and/or level of caring.
> 
> Those in cliques see it as having some close friends.
> Those not in particular cliques see the forum as cliquey as all get out.
> ...


This!!

Although I am sure some are more then aware they are part of a clique!!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

la468 said:


> I'm on a few forums and they're not too bad. One forum (I won't name names but it's not this one) is very cliquey... it's a small forum and there's definitely a few popular members who get all the attention. One of the popular members posts random threads every day and everyone comments and sucks up to her. I don't post much on that one because my comments don't get acknowledged.
> 
> Another I go on I post a few messages every so often, been on there for over 2 years so I'd say I'm not a newbie at all - but I don't go on there every day.
> 
> I go on petforums whenever I can - I really like this forum & would say it's my favourite of the lot I do go on. I don't get involved in some of the arguments that do start on here but I do think that this forum is on the whole friendly.


If you ever feel the urge to join in with a debate/arguement remember to bring a butter sock or brick lined over the shoulder handbag for defence.....
(Tip....hang around Janice...she ain't called 'controversial Janice' for nought )
I provide first aid and tashi takes you off to a quiet place .


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I dont think this forum is too bad! Although you can tell who would be playground buddies and who would get picked on for wearing glasses if this was real life!LOL
Some sections are better then others though. I keep trying to get into the cat section (as I have a few cats...and a catty name!) but I never feel like Im 'fitting in'. Obviously as far as cat people are concerned Im that weird kid who sits at the back and smells funny!:lol:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm the one wearing glasses!

They're not so bad in the cat section, but trying out the different sections is a bit like being the new kid at school, you feel a bit awkward because everyone seems to know everyone else - just wade in


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't use the other forums I've joined very often, I'm quiet happy on here I feel I know most of the regulars, we may have our up and downs but that's life. The only other I use often is the Briard forum.


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

Indiandpuppy said:


> forums me has used=
> 
> netmums- actually ok.. but you have to be a member for a while to 'fit in' (I use my mums)
> 
> ...


That's interesting, I have been a member of TPF for years and everyone is lovely. You do have to ignore the posts slating a handbag choice though.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Indiandpuppy said:


> purse forum- v-snobby and cliquey
> 
> makeupalley- welcoming and rather nice!


There's forums for THEM? :blink:

I mustn't be girly enough because the last thing I'd consider talking about are handbags or makeup :blink: (then again, I don't wear makeup anyway )


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

This one! Swear every post I make is ignored...


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

loukodi said:


> This one! Swear every post I make is ignored...


Your not alone I can kill a thread at a 100 paces:laugh:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

loukodi said:


> This one! Swear every post I make is ignored...


Did someone say something :idea: :smilewinkgrin: :001_tt2:


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Should I use my invisibility for good or evil?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

loukodi said:


> Should I use my invisibility for good or evil?


Dunno what you're complaining about :aureola: You got a reply, didn't you? 2 in fact. You iz popular now :thumbup:


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

LinznMilly said:


> Dunno what you're complaining about :aureola: You got a reply, didn't you? 2 in fact. You iz popular now :thumbup:


Its amazing but now this thread is destined to die a horrible death. :frown2:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

loukodi said:


> Its amazing but now this thread is destined to die a horrible death. :frown2:


Sorry, I was only joking. I'm probably exaggerating but it seems everyone was "having a go" at me this morning - both in RL and online so now I've got my silly head on :crazy: because it's either that or throw a tantrum and I'm not giving peeps the satisfaction :thumbup1:

I don't mean any offence and I'm sorry if you've taken me seriously.


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

LinznMilly said:


> Sorry, I was only joking. I'm probably exaggerating but it seems everyone was "having a go" at me this morning - both in RL and online so now I've got my silly head on :crazy: because it's either that or throw a tantrum and I'm not giving peeps the satisfaction :thumbup1:
> 
> I don't mean any offence and I'm sorry if you've taken me seriously.


I haven't taken any offence at all, didn't even think you were being offensive !

Im just a notorious thread killer


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

loukodi said:


> I haven't taken any offence at all, didn't even think you were being offensive !
> 
> Im just a notorious thread killer


Ah, bless you.  I have the perfect solution ...

Ahem *drumroll please*

Perhaps the thread killers should form their own clique


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> Ah, bless you.  I have the perfect solution ...
> 
> Ahem *drumroll please*
> 
> Perhaps the thread killers should form their own clique


Good thinking!instead of General Chat etc we could have Thread Killers Chat only trouble is there wouldn't be much chat:001_huh:


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

suewhite said:


> Good thinking!instead of General Chat etc we could have Thread Killers Chat only trouble is there wouldn't be much chat:001_huh:


Which is weird, in RL I don't shut up. :thumbup1:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

This is really the only forum I belong to and haven't been on many forums, except 2 cat related ones, both were lame, one is now gone.  I joined PF because of my cats, thought I could learn new information as well as share my own experience. A friend from another cat forum recommended it. 

At first I only posted down in Cat Forums but now enjoy the camaraderie and discussions in General Chat. 

Of course there are cliques, but I don't find PF to be particular "cliquey" if that makes sense. TBH, I never thought of it as anything other than some people are going to gravitate toward certain people and not others. Just like in any social situation. There are people on here who hate me for being direct and truthful instead of being a pink and fluffy enabler, but that's their problem not mine.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

suewhite said:


> Your not alone I can kill a thread at a 100 paces:laugh:


Snap, I can as well


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm part of some very cliquey forums, but I like it like that, it's a very safe space. We've been posting together for 10+ years and there's a group of say 40 of us, we all have each others names, addresses etc. and we send Xmas cards every year and visit each other when possible even though I'm the only one who is in the UK.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

First forum i joined was extremely cliquey. 

There was even a 'tier one' group, and some people were stupid enough to believe it was real and would do silly and highly embarassing tasks to join it.

Mind you, this was a forum where flaming and trolling was the norm. The easily offended didnt last a day.

Ahhh, the good old days.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Good thinking!instead of General Chat etc we could have Thread Killers Chat only trouble is there wouldn't be much chat:001_huh:




:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi everyone ~ I enjoy P F very much and I can just pop in when I can, as I love talking about animals until the cows come home, and I love playing word games too, and I have both on here. In the past I spent 5 years on a site for the over fifties, but I actually left that site due to all the backstabbing and bullying which was allowed to fester. One year after leaving the site, it actually closed down and there are now loads of sites which have started up, mainly by those who were members of this said site. I looked at the new sites, and there are still the cliquey groups of people, and they really do dominate the new sites now! I tried to help people on the original over fifties site, and in so doing I gave out a lot of information about myself, which in retrospect I wish that I hadn't done. So, for now I am holding back on contributing to certain threads which I have read here. I want to contribute and to help people, but I don't feel confident enough to do so at the moment. Thank you for listening to me, and take care. Animals show us so much, and I love just watching my animals and caring for them and in many respects I prefer being with animals than some people. No offence meant here, as I have met some lovely people on this Forum.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I am sometimes soooo tempted to get a trollaccount..and see if as a newbie may score better on likes....


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> I am sometimes soooo tempted to get a trollaccount..and see if as a newbie may score better on likes....


Sometimes I am so tempted as well. Not for likes, but to start an argument with myself just to see which side people take. :laugh:


----------



## Spirited (May 20, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Sometimes I am so tempted as well. Not for likes, but to *start an argument with myself just to see which side people take. *:laugh:


hahahahahahahaha

that has me literally laughing out loud. Oh dear. Im crying now. hahahahahaha


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I left a forum because it got really nasty to be on it. Bullying, ganging up on a member etc. I told them what I thought, I was a moderator there & then went. Nasty lot, like a load of sheep.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Once upon a time I joined a Molosser dogs forum. 

Mainly Sarplaninac owners from around the world and soon realised we treat Zara and Oscar quite differently to the way they kept and regarded their animals. 

Zaz and the great Oz are not status symbols and nor are they extensions of our egos. We were told in no uncertain terms that the way we kept and treated our dogs was all wrong and it was unfair to the breed??:glare:

But then I've more or less been told the same thing here on occasion when the subject of Cerberus (aka) the C/O raised its heads. :wink:

A video I posted on that forum was also condemned for not only being cruel but apparently for teaching the dogs bad and dangerous habits.?? :glare:

Like it or lump it, Zara and Oscar are PETS. They love being PETS. We've earned the privilege of keeping them as PETS and they won our hearts and the right to be kept as PETS. 

After their full and rich life is sadly over we will always remember them as PETS.:001_smile:

If we ever decide to have another Sar' it too will be a PET and who knows we might even buy it a PET lamb to watch over.:001_smile:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

This site can be cliquey at times, but mostly its a bunch of people that have built a bond over time and an understanding of each other and each others intentions, so when we/they defend or "gang up" there's more to it then what you see on the thread. Theres friendships and protectiveness for people you _know _are being read wrong.

Also we fight like family here, but we all pull together when it matters. I love the noodles here (some).

And this forum is one of the friendliest towards newbies, unless someone comes in acting like a previous banned member/alt. Been wrong about a couple but right about many many more lol.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I do believe some people think they are not in the "clique" simply because others disagree with them. Some post their opinions and expect everyone to agree, so goodness knows what sort of people they mix with in the real world.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> This site can be cliquey at times, but mostly its a bunch of people that have built a bond over time and an understanding of each other and each others intentions, so when we/they defend or "gang up" there's more to it then what you see on the thread. Theres friendships and protectiveness for people you _know _are being read wrong.
> 
> Also we fight like family here, but we all pull together when it matters. I love the noodles here (some).
> 
> And this forum is one of the friendliest towards newbies, unless someone comes in acting like a previous banned member/alt. Been wrong about a couple but right about many many more lol.


*Honestly? You mean someone out there does understand me?*


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Honestly? You mean someone out there does understand me?*


We understand you, Janice.

I also think that people can get too engrossed in this forum world, think that you have friends, then never know when they are going to suddenly turn against you for one little remark that they misunderstand.

It is a bit like being back at school sometimes, and you have to be tough to overcome it.

Generally very supportive though, especially if someone has lost a beloved pet. I will never forget the support from members when I lost my darling Joshua; it meant an awful lot.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> We understand you, Janice.
> 
> I also think that people can get too engrossed in this forum world, think that you have friends, then never know when they are going to suddenly turn against you for one little remark that they misunderstand.
> 
> ...


*Well that's good news.
I have to say, i tend to keep my distance with people on the net. I very rarely pm people or ask to friend them.
Which probably is misunderstood, but it's just my way of not getting involved.*


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Well that's good news.
> I have to say, i tend to keep my distance with people on the net. I very rarely pm people or ask to friend them.
> Which probably is misunderstood, but it's just my way of not getting involved.*


It's not just me, then?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Honestly? You mean someone out there does understand me?*


:huh:

:confused1:

And there was I believing it was me no one understood.

So that makes two of us to date.

But then if you claim no one understands you and I claim the very same it looks as though were already back at square one on our Jack Jones again.

Snakes and ladders anyone?


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

LinznMilly said:


> Ah, bless you.  I have the perfect solution ...
> 
> Ahem *drumroll please*
> 
> Perhaps the thread killers should form their own clique


You usurpers! How dare you? I AM THE THREAD KILLER CHAMPION OF THE WORLD SO DON"T YOU FORGET IT!:tongue_smilie:

(sits back in satisfaction watching the TDT (threat death throes)


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I rest my case.............................................


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Ah, I can't let you kill the thread!

There, I've done it, thrown myself on the thread killing grenade


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Your stealing my limelight :glare:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> I rest my case.............................................


Now look what you've done killed it:001_smile:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

It was manslaughter, not murder with intent!!!!!!!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

loukodi said:


> Your stealing my limelight :glare:


That's because koekemakranka and I are in our own little clique, and we gang up to kill a thread


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a little clique, only a couple of members know my secret, all will be revealed after Saturday


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I have a little clique, only a couple of members know my secret, all will be revealed after Saturday


 I know! Either you are eloping or you are pregnant......


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> I know! Either you are eloping or you are pregnant......


Nope, no more babies for me thanks, unless they're furry with 4 feet


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Nope, no more babies for me thanks, unless they're furry with 4 feet


That'll make the midwife jump


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

poohdog said:


> That'll make the midwife jump


No she will perhaps just think

"ewww time they bought back pre birthing use of the razor"


----------



## K9Steve (Oct 5, 2012)

redroses2106 said:


> I did join a general chat forum a few years ago and everything I posted another member would repost and change the words, creating a whole new thread for it  very strange and I quickly left


Wow, that is weird!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suewhite said:


> I joined a bird forum and talk about cliquey they spoke to you like you were an idiot,one said about me "that bloody woman gets on my nerves":001_tt1:
> I dont find PF cliquey I just think at times some people take forum life to serious,there will always be stronger characters and people that stick together, *I have been glad sometimes when they've come to my rescue* :wink:


Sue, I'll happily chuck a slipper for you any day!!!!   



cheekyscrip said:


> I am sometimes soooo tempted to get a trollaccount..and see if as a newbie may score better on likes....


:yikes: You mean you're NOT a troll.....  

:001_tt2:

  

I am in a clique with Paddyjulie but only because she needs me to ferret out the fleas hiding upon her very hairy body........ :001_smile:

.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> I dont think this forum is too bad! Although you can tell who would be playground buddies and who would get picked on for wearing glasses if this was real life!LOL
> Some sections are better then others though. I keep trying to get into the cat section (as I have a few cats...and a catty name!) but I never feel like Im 'fitting in'. Obviously as far as cat people are concerned Im that weird kid who sits at the back and smells funny!:lol:


I daren't wander into cat chat either


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

metame said:


> I daren't wander into cat chat either


I don't blame you luv!!!

They've put Hilda & I on security over there. Apparently we're scary!!!  :glare:


----------



## kathateria (Nov 11, 2012)

This one,for sure. Lots of attention seekers,and raw feeding goes a bit hard core.
Fish forums can be,too. Except mine! 
And that will never be allowed on mine, as we all respect other members views,and never shout them down


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

metame said:


> I daren't wander into cat chat either


Almost everyone in cat chat is lovely and beyond helpful.  But there are a few who take things far too seriously and personally. It can get downright _catty_ at times. : Then there are also those pink and fluffy enablers who view any truth as 'bullying'. Even when someone is obviously being less than honest. Best to walk on eggshells down there and don't dare call a spade a spade or you will have an enemy on these forums _*for life*_ 

Oh, and some think they are entitled to a different set of rules than the rest of us because their shitz don't stink.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

must get a cat then...or I am feeling I am missing out.....




...and I am less keen on some topics ..that for sure...


and must be in some click because some pfers do not want anything to do with moi ..because..I suppose..of my wrong connections


(they do not like Valetine Fairy and Judge Judy ..or what?:frown5


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> must get a cat then...or I am feeling I am missing out.....
> 
> ...and I am less keen on some topics ..that for sure...
> 
> ...


you lie, I'm a PF'er and I have stuff to do with you.

Stop trying to make people feel sorry for you!

Or maybe they should because I talk to you... hmm...


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> must get a cat then...or I am feeling I am missing out.....
> 
> 
> and must be in some click because some pfers do not want anything to do with moi ..because.*.I suppose..of my wrong connections
> *


Aww, but I'm your fwiend  Hope I ain't one of the wrong connections. :laugh: You and I can disagree but I still lub you cheeky.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

metame said:


> you lie, I'm a PF'er and I have stuff to do with you.
> 
> Stop trying to make people feel sorry for you!
> 
> Or maybe they should because I talk to you... hmm...


you lie!
firstly..ya hardly ever sorry (as if I did not know you!),,,secondly no, you don't (wisely!)...you are learning eventually

and TT ..I lub ya too_cheeky sobs on TT bossom..._

PS 
I tend to get in between vodka and a snack as they say in Poland...


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> you lie!
> firstly..ya hardly ever sorry (as if I did not know you!),,,secondly no, you don't (wisely!)...you are learning eventually


I'm always sorry!
And fine then I wont talk to you anymore!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

metame said:


> I'm always sorry!
> And fine then I wont talk to you anymore!


you are forgiven..x

and who wants to be in my click must apply today , before midgenight...

(metasmurf, you are in..even if you don't want to...:tongue_smilie..

first five will get a discount ....

(does not apply to smurves and other relatives)


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

You clique strumpet! I thought it was just u 'n me in this clique. Now you are inviting all sorts of blue people to join :glare:
Such cliquery and deceit!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> must get a cat then...or I am feeling I am missing out.....
> 
> ...and I am less keen on some topics ..that for sure...
> 
> ...


You vodka swilling, porky-pie telling little Crisp.... 

You have 65 'friends' - not exactly 'lonely' is ya.....????  

I have less than you. :biggrin5:

.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

My clique is so exclusive it contains only me.
No-one else gets a look-in


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> You vodka swilling, porky-pie telling little Crisp....
> 
> You have 65 'friends' - not exactly 'lonely' is ya.....????
> 
> ...


i have less than both of you!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> and TT ..I lub ya too_ cheeky sobs on TT bossom..._


Now that's a bit too cliquey for comfort cheeky


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

metame said:


> i have less than both of you!


THAT is because you keep deleting peeps when you're not happy and then forget who you were friends with you're feeling happy again.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Mogz and TT: but my friends are mostly defunct (I have a small graveyard on my wall..kept for posteriority...)..or imaginary...a few hardcores desperados and a few kind souls who like charity and some such...


meta: you were my first friend, first to whom I bared to...



no wonder that in one of your lucid moments you defriended me...(the only consolation being that some others were culled along!)...

now twice beaten..I do not dare!









and now the thread is dead...
ta da!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> Mogz and TT: but my friends are mostly defunct (I have a small graveyard on my wall..kept for posteriority...)..or imaginary...a few hardcores desperados and a few kind souls who like charity and some such...
> 
> meta: you were my first friend, first to whom I bared to...
> 
> ...


Oi scrip! You have me! Oh hang on....hardcore desperados, that'll be me


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

haha I am not letting this thread go dead yo' killers aahahaha :tongue_smilie:

Really wanna' know who the dog chat clique are ahahahaha, all I have is my ideas,  #detective work 


I add people as friends when I agree/like their posts and threads and when we have common interests   xx

then again I am a senior member.... already :mellow: :biggrin5:


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

All this talk of cliques... I'm pretty sure that if I was in a clique, I'd be too dense to realise it :lol: Although I'm fairly certain I'm clique-less! Who wants to join mine?













*Thread dead*


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

myshkin said:


> Oi scrip! You have me! Oh hang on....hardcore desperados, that'll be me


no, you not!

(you fall into category "charitable souls"


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm totally blinkered, I see a title of a thread if I feel I have something to add I will post, its always my opinion. I really don't care who likes/agrees dislikes/disagrees with me its just my opinion based on my own experiences.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm considering joining an Arthritics Forum.

Now these folks really can be clicky at times. :yesnod:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> (you fall into category "charitable souls"


HEY YOU!

What about us lost souls, poor souls, and R souls? :wink:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Last few pages of this thread have made me and my clique ( that's, me myself and I ) laugh out loud reading it.. Your all mad  :crazy:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Zaros said:


> HEY YOU!
> 
> What about us lost souls, poor souls, and R souls? :wink:


Have you ever asked?

Meezey...I cannot even add ya to the click..as you have no wall visible to click on!

RIP ...you were a good, honest thread.....


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Vigourously CPRs thread, nooo thread, don't die!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

myshkin said:


> Vigourously CPRs thread, nooo thread, don't die!


it is too late..it is brain dead..how you can just leave it in coma?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> Have you ever asked?


*Sadly I have not dared.

Merely because I have been hindered by a fear of rejection but if you give me water and show a little pity perhaps I might summon the courage from somewhere deep within.*










*'Why was I not made of stone like thee?'*


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Zaros said:


> *Sadly I have not dared.
> 
> Merely because I have been hindered by a fear of rejection but if you give me water and show a little pity perhaps I might summon the courage from somewhere deep within.*
> 
> ...


Last Chance Saloon keeps doors open till dawn...

just that after the next domestic I will get a boot....

and cheeky rips off the plug..light goes out...it is dead...

dEAD


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> Meezey...I cannot even add ya to the click..as you have no wall visible to click on!
> .


I just checked and she has too  You just aren't a part of her clique.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> I just checked and she has too  You just aren't a part of her clique.


I knew it!!!
HA!!!!
at least we got one click exposed!

and ...Meezey..of all people!!! (the nice ones are always the worst!!)


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Iheartcats said:


> Have any of you ever joined a forum and found it REALLY cliquey and you then think "why did I bother joining?". I have done in the past. There are a few I nip in and out of which are lovely and I always get a great welcome back response from a few members that joined when I did but other forums I nip into and its always the same "crowd" of members that are in their own little "clique".
> 
> Has anyone else ever experienced this?


Its very cliquey, but thats on account of members whale bone corsets starting to give out


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> *Last Chance Saloon keeps doors open till dawn...*
> just that after the next domestic I will get a boot....
> 
> and cheeky rips off the plug..light goes out...it is dead...
> ...


What's all this about Dawn?

You mentioned the poor woman by name but then never bothered to finish what you started.

So, why don't you _come back and finish what you started_ and I'll tell you whether or not you sound anything like Gladys Knight. :yesnod:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Zaros said:


> What's all this about Dawn?


It's technically the _Crack_ of Dawn.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> It's technically the _Crack_ of Dawn.


Technically speaking Dawn charges for her crack (Cocaine that is) but I do believe she likes to push the other too.:blushing:

And it was this technicality that got me into bother in the first place! :


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I was talking about _this_ crack of Dawn: *Y *:ciappa:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> I was talking about _this_ crack of Dawn: *Y *:ciappa:


Really?:001_smile:

And you don't think I was? :wink:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> Mogz and TT: but my friends are mostly defunct (I have a small graveyard on my wall..kept for posteriority...)..or imaginary...a few hardcores desperados and a few kind souls who like charity and some such...
> 
> meta: you were my first friend, *first to whom I bared to...:*o
> 
> ...


Good heavens, sobbing on and baring of bosoms and other bits...this is getting positively pornographic. Please, people, contain yourselves!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

koekemakranka said:


> Good heavens, sobbing on and baring of bosoms and other bits...this is getting positively pornographic. Please, people, contain yourselves!


*Now you can see why i keep my distance. I tell ya, this lot will lead you astray in the blink of an eye...trust me.*


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> Good heavens, sobbing on and baring of bosoms and other bits...this is getting positively pornographic. Please, people, contain yourselves!


I believe that's why some are campaigning to bring back adult chat? :ihih:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> THAT is because you keep deleting peeps when you're not happy and then forget who you were friends with you're feeling happy again.


no i dont 



cheekyscrip said:


> Mogz and TT: but my friends are mostly defunct (I have a small graveyard on my wall..kept for posteriority...)..or imaginary...a few hardcores desperados and a few kind souls who like charity and some such...
> 
> meta: you were my first friend, first to whom I bared to...
> 
> ...


stil friends, you daft sod


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> I believe that's why some are campaigning to bring back adult chat? :ihih:


Because of the cliques or the porno? :lol:


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> Because of the cliques or the porno? :lol:


well now you mention it....... :lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Blimey, been away for a while and the post has slipped downhill fast :glare:


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

bullet said:


> Blimey, been away for a while and the post has slipped downhill fast :glare:


blame TT  :lol:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Kitty_pig said:


> blame TT  :lol:


Now what has she done?


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> Now what has she done?


Nothing at all *innocent* :lol:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Just when you thought is was safe to go online....
Dee-dee-dee-dee-dee..deeedeeedeeeedeeedeee.......................

PORNOCLIQUE!

"I know what you did last thread...."
Watch the bitching, the backstabbing, deletion of friends, evil secret PMs and baring of bosoms. Now showing at a cinema near you.
(age restriction applies)


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

koekemakranka said:


> Just when you thought is was safe to go online....
> Dee-dee-dee-dee-dee..deeedeeedeeeedeeedeee.......................
> 
> PORNOCLIQUE!
> ...


:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: ...."_See the sweat dripping off the mod's brows...witness the banning *first hand*_ ....."


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: ...."_See the sweat dripping off the mod's brows...witness the banning *first hand*_ ....."


Well it isn't as it happens, but only because I don't understand it. I can tell by the comments that it has degenerated though, so let's keep on topic shall we?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> Well it isn't as it happens, but only because I don't understand it. I can tell by the comments that it has degenerated though, so let's keep on topic shall we?


Ooooops, sorry newfiesmum, no offense intended. 

Rut roh, now I really done killed it.  *degenerate moi


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Not blaming anyone or mentioning any names (Toby Tyler)...... :lol:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> Not blaming anyone or mentioning any names (Toby Tyler)...... :lol:


Dang it, just when I thought it was safe to escape from the 'time out' room.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

LinznMilly said:


> I believe that's why some are campaigning to bring back adult chat? :ihih:


*If my memory serves me right. I was the one that first asked for the adult chat. But i admit i regretted it.*


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *If my memory serves me right. I was the one that first asked for the adult chat. But i admit i regretted it.*


adult chat was a giggle but then I believe it took a bit of a strange turn :frown5: I went off for about a month and came back thinking Id been shunned from adult chat :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *If my memory serves me right. I was the one that first asked for the adult chat. But i admit i regretted it.*


Unfortunately, some members went over the top and were posting VERY inappropriate photographs. It is not your fault Janice that some people lack the common sense to know where to draw the line.

The few ruined it for the many as we now find any funny, slightly fruity, threads are closed due to younger members being able to view them.

Repeated requests for an alternative adult option have been constantly ignored and the threads closed.

So I'm afraid, by mentioning this, this thread will now be closed too.

Therefore, 'I' get the glory for killing this thread off!!!!! 

.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Kitty_pig said:


> adult chat was a giggle but then I believe it took a bit of a strange turn :frown5: I went off for about a month and came back thinking Id been shunned from adult chat :lol:


*The idea was so we had a place to have a " saucy" laugh, but it got far to rude imho.*


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *The idea was so we had a place to have a " saucy" laugh, but it got far to rude imho.*


Thats what I heard :frown5:

MB trust you! :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> Unfortunately, some members went over the top and were posting VERY inappropriate photographs. It is not your fault Janice that some people lack the common sense to know where to draw the line.
> 
> The few ruined it for the many as we now find any funny, slightly fruity, threads are closed due to younger members being able to view them.
> 
> ...


*We must have posted at the same time. lol
I totally agree with what you've said. Perhaps those that took things too far should have been banned from that section.
Having said that, i guess also it made it worse for the mods. A shame all round i think.*


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *The idea was so we had a place to have a " saucy" laugh, but it got far to rude imho.*


The culprits who ruined it are no longer active on the forum, or only rarely pop up to say hello, but they managed to spoil the option before they left. 

The Adult chat wasn't overly busy in the end but I think that is because more sensible members were to scared to go in, never knowing what horrific sight might assault their eyes.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Well it isn't as it happens, but only because I don't understand it. I can tell by the comments that it has degenerated though, so let's keep on topic shall we?


Meet the villian of the movie: The Evil Newfiesmum, Spoiler of Fun, Supreme Banner and Deleter of the PF Universe.....

Hasta la vista, Baby!


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Had to post here that the younger female members, innocent eyes have probably seen way worse and been subjected to naked indian people on omegle/chat roulette at sleepovers since being 11, despite having no interest in going on such a site but being forced!  , and have probably also watched some erm, interestingly inappropriate videos, also at the supposed, sleepovers. :mad2:

Younger male members probably have too, more than likely alone in their rooms.... Singing: 


I think there are only 5 members under 18, me being one of them woop woop I got a mention :biggrin5: . They could always be banned from this erm ketchupy feature you seen keen to reinstate
:tongue_smilie:


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

and the thread was killed


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> Meet the villian of the movie: The Evil Newfiesmum, Spoiler of Fun, Supreme Banner and Deleter of the PF Universe.....
> 
> Hasta la vista, Baby!


:lol: brilliant :lol:


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Seems like it - but "All good things must come to an end!" my old mum used to say. 

Imo To run and participate in adult thread on a forum requires:

1. Nerves of steel. 
2. A strong stomach.
3. A perveted sense of humour. 
4. Sunglasses. 
5. An open mind. 
6. A delicate balance between ridiculous and the sublime.

If anyone lacks any of the above dubious qualities they best not even open the page. 

Sadly! for myself, I'm one of the 'newer gurls' so I regret that the adult forum was closed even before I signed up to Petforums.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Supasilvfoxy said:


> Seems like it - but "All good things must come to an end!" my old mum used to say.
> 
> Imo To run and participate in adult thread on a forum requires:
> 
> ...


*For the things that were being said/shown there are other sites that are for those things.
As i said before, it was only meant for light hearted/ saucy stuff that our younger members couldn't see.*


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I think we should campaign for adult chat to be reinstated on a trial basis. What harm could it do.......:devil:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

chichi said:


> I think we should campaign for adult chat to be reinstated on a trial basis. What harm could it do.......:devil:


Good luck with that one.

The request has been made on several occasions.

An alternative name was offered (The VIP Lounge) so take away the adult chat stigma.

New rules were requested to be put in - VIP status for a start to prevent trolls etc.

But it all fell on deaf ears and, every time the subject was raised, the thread in question was closed.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Good luck with that one.
> 
> The request has been made on several occasions.
> 
> ...


I just dont see a problem though. Its all very confusing. Surely for those sensitive souls who are easily offended they need not enter. And for those who go OTT with bad taste humour...pics...etc...instant ban from that part of the forum.

Admittedly it may be more work for the Mods but I think the majority of VIP status members know not to cross boundaries and if they do....bye bye to them from that section.

I dont understand why reasonable requests for an adult section are being ignored tbh. Surely we are worth a little pampering by Admin lol

Lets hope this post isnt the kiss of death to this thread


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

Supasilvfoxy said:


> 1. Nerves of steel.
> 2. A strong stomach.
> 3. A perveted sense of humour.
> 4. Sunglasses.
> ...


I have no sunglasses...


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

.....I am far from ever using Adult Chat anyway..as my kids sneak on pf (hope not posting!!!..but who knows!!!)....

I think it actually attracted some members who came just for that..and who can go for that to other adult forums...
VIP lounge (for those with more than 10 K posts only) and padded walls is a brilliant idea!...make sure there is only one knob there and this one is on the outsiderrr:


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

My daughter who is 10 went onto youtube and she was watching really innocent stuff like One Direction music videos, Taylor Swift music vids and makeup tutorials. All very innocent and above board until she decided to research "How to have the best sleep over party ever!!!". Low and behold she read the comments underneath and someone wrote "How about the best Orgy party ever". Obviously she didn't know what that meant so she Googled it!!  OMG!!! The disgusting scenes she saw will be permanently imprinted in my head. The lady had something in every orrifice!!

Shocking!!!!! See, its so easy nowadays for kids to access unsavoury material on line. This was on her laptop! We only found out when I insisted that my husband go through the History


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> .....I am far from ever using Adult Chat anyway..as my kids sneak on pf (hope not posting!!!..but who knows!!!)....
> 
> I think it actually attracted some members who came just for that..and who can go for that to other adult forums...
> VIP lounge (for those with more than 10 K posts only) and padded walls is a brilliant idea*!...make sure there is only one knob there and this one is on the outside:*prrr:


Wouldn't the knob pics be _inside _the lounge....


----------



## K9Steve (Oct 5, 2012)

Speaking of having an Adult Chat section, didn't this forum have a set up in which members "requested" Adult Chat, then the administrators (actually the founders) checked the ages or birthdates of the members requesting Adult Chat? I've been on some forums that have Adult Chat and this seems to be the method in which they either allowed or disallowed member to the Adult Chat section. 

Just a thought/asking a question...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

K9Steve said:


> Speaking of having an Adult Chat section, didn't this forum have a set up in which members "requested" Adult Chat, then the administrators (actually the founders) checked the ages or birthdates of the members requesting Adult Chat? I've been on some forums that have Adult Chat and this seems to be the method in which they either allowed or disallowed member to the Adult Chat section.
> 
> Just a thought/asking a question...


*To be fair, nobody can actually tell the age of someone.But i believe ( i could be wrong here) but mods knew most of the adults and youngsters.
Adult chat on a pet forum shouldn't, imho include porn.*


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

/agreed

Definitely not pron.


----------



## K9Steve (Oct 5, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *To be fair, nobody can actually tell the age of someone.But i believe ( i could be wrong here) but mods knew most of the adults and youngsters.
> Adult chat on a pet forum shouldn't, imho include porn.*


No it shouldn't include porn and that should be made very clear. However, the founders (I don't know if the administrators have that permission to check birthdates, but I do know the founders/administrators can) I think know our birthdates/ages and can check a member's birthday/age in their database. Remember, when we joined the forum, we were asked our birthdays, so.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

koekemakranka said:


> Wouldn't the knob pics be _inside _the lounge....


_*That's what I was thinking*_ :blush:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

K9Steve said:


> No it shouldn't include porn and that should be made very clear. However, the founders (I don't know if the administrators have that permission to check birthdates, but I do know the founders/administrators can) I think know our birthdates/ages and can check a member's birthday/age in their database. Remember, when we joined the forum, we were asked our birthdays, so.... :thumbsup:


Forum birthdates dont really mean anything, you can make yourself any age you like on joining lol. You can never know for sure if someone is over 18 online, best to be safe. The adult section was boring once the novelty wore off no one even used it.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> _*That's what I was thinking*_ :blush:


there was one knob in particular that was posted that even to this day, i still feel a retch coming on. :closedeyes:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> there was one knob in particular that was posted that even to this day, i still feel a retch coming on. :closedeyes:


Cue Zaros.

That'll be me then! :blushing:

The (w)retch that is, not the knob. :wink:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> Adult chat on a pet forum shouldn't, imho include porn.*


absolutely right there Janice.

If I'm not doing it I certainly don't want to watch others doing it! :closedeyes:


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Just had to scroll back to work out what all this knob & porn talk was about.


I've joined & left forums that were too cliquey, its not fun when you feel like your on the outer circle. I suppose its human nature to group up, but I like forums where people are welcoming and can post without fear of people being mean just for sake of it (why are these often popular members?)


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to belong to a private forum, only for people doing the dog training course. I innocently asked advice about my friend's spaniel and one woman replied that I should sort out the problems I was having with my own dogs before bothering about someone else's.

Damned cheek! As far as I'm concerned, my dogs don't have any problems, just endearing little quirks. I soon left that one.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> Damned cheek! As far as I'm concerned, my dogs don't have any problems, just endearing little quirks. I soon left that one.


I hope you gave the wretched knob a piece of your dog's mind before you left.


----------

